

The Technium - Kevin Kelly (LinuxCon 2013) - TheLegace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0fkrJgmQxs#t=1140

======
TheLegace
One of the most craziest things from the talk is how researchers were able to
take millions of random images put them into a perception algorithm that would
try to find a pattern in all the images and it created a very ironic and
interesting image, inferring that the collective Internet has some
intelligence.

[http://youtu.be/j0fkrJgmQxs?t=27m2s](http://youtu.be/j0fkrJgmQxs?t=27m2s)

